# SketchList 3D Design Program



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I just got an email from Rockler today that talked about SketchList 3D. I had never heard of this program before and I wonder if any of you have heard of it or used it. I am using SketchUp now for all my designs and it seems to work fine. Also, SketchList is $200 while SketchUp is free.

Rockler Link

I am a little curious about the customer reviews because they are all "5-star" reviews and all very recent. Especially the review by Bill Moynihan is very complete and the project he shows where he used this program is the same one on the box of the program. He writes the review as though is in unaffiliated however.

Just curious what you guys thought.


----------



## Treverk (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw that too, and had a very similar reaction.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the cutlist feature would be nice, but other than that …


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Never heard before but, in my humble opinion, these are clearly fake "reviews". Nobody writes like that, exposing the points so clearly and well structured and not overlapping with the other reviewers… nobody but a professional copywriter, that is. Oops, that sounded sarcastic, didn't it?

I don't judge the software, as I said at the beginning, I haven't tried it but what I say is: If ain't broken…

On the other hand I agree that SU, *as any other 3D software*, regardless what they say, has a definite learning curve. It also has plenty of tutorials incorporated within and the biggest amount of free resources, plugins, fora and databases on the internet. I don't think any other CAD or similar software can match that nowadays.

OK, I went to the program's website and watched half a dozen videos or so. It seems the guy spends 95% of the time in tables and spreadsheets instead of dragging and pulling things around in a 3D environment. I guess it must work for some people but I'm more intuitive and prefer to "draw" instead of "define" the boards.

Also, I haven't seen any mention about other platforms but windows but I really didn't look that thoroughly so don't take my word for it.

*Peter*, a fellow LJ makes a great Cutlist plugin for free to improve SU.

And yeah, you can call me and SU apologist now, feel free to do it as I am a convinced partisan of the program.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think they are trying to cash in by creating confusion around the similarity in names between their $200 SketchList and the FREE Sketchup.

I had a quick look at one of the videos and this looks like either a clone of CutListPlus ( a commercial program which first appeared about 10 years ago) or this is a repackaged, re-marketed CutListPlus. I think probably the former since websites for both exist and contact addresses are in completely different locations.

Btw, yes there is already the ability to do cutlist and layout in sketchup for woodworkers ( and it's free as well). I am the author of that plugin ( I'm *Steve*, not Peter btw!)

You can read about and download the plugin from this Lumberjock blog

..and if you want to design kitchen cupboards easily with SU, you can also check out more free plugins from tomatoes ( though the plugin is in German)


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...for $200 it best read my mind and do the drawing automaticly from there!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

*Steve*, I know who you are (but not where do you live) ;o) but I was refering to *Peter O*, the poster who asked for that functionality. I usually start references to discrete posters by their name… as I did above with you. It's a way of calling their attention. By the way, I have your plugin installed on my SU and I'd like to thank you for the job you do.

I agree with you both that the name seems to ask for trouble creating confusion and that it doesn't really make it easy to draw curves and complex forms. Hey *Dave*, do you imagine drawing the leg we've been discussing off-list with this app? I'd rather not.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Jojo* - Hi, it's *Peter*. I had seen *Steve*'s cutlist plugin, but haven't had time to try it out. I knew it was available for SketchUp, but it is a nice feature to have built-in to SketchList, as plug-ins and add-ons and up-grades can be confusing for some.

*Kindlingmaker* - I'm guessing you haven't priced AutoCAD recently!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

same here… I found it almost ridiculous that someone published a $200 software to compete with the free sketchup - and used a similar name.

(sure sketchup pro is a retail version - but that is aimed at contractors/architects/designers and not at woodworkers)


----------



## Vicsguy (Sep 12, 2008)

I downloaded the 30 day trial version and it insists I add my key code and then leads me to their webpage where I can enter my credit card info. I'll stick with SU.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*DaveR* - yes , you shouldn't be using SU Pro… uninstall it immediately and install the free version!

"aimed at" doesn't mean "shouldn't for everyone else" , that was to merely note that the paid version is aimed at certain individuals/groups, but is not a necessity to woodworkers… nothing personal to you… or anyone else that is not a contractor/architect/designer that might be using the pro version and got offended by this… lol


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I have installed/uninstalled SU about a half a dozen times. I get so frustrated trying to use it!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

When it comes to sketchup it has a a little bit of a learning curve… although, not as steep as programs like autocad or many of the 3D programs like Maya.

Once you spend a few hours making random objects etc. Sketchup gets easy… but i didn't know about the cutlist plugin… im going to have a try at that. I was using the Cutlist Pro free trial.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Dave,
Absolutely! I've been reading some of your blogs, but I'm lost, lost, lost!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi *Jojo*.
I wasn't aware that *Peter O* had requested this for sketchup. This plugin had actually been available for some time( predates even Lumberjocks!). I added the layout part and fixed a lot of bugs in the earlier version and have effectively taken over from the previous owner. Btw, I currently live in New Zealand.

*Peter O*, I understand your request to have this functionality 'built in' and it might be easier if it was, but then Google would have to try to maintain it and you couldn't just come to me to have new features added or bugs fixed. Not only that but Sketchup would begin to run ( and act) like M$ products. We don't need that.

The availability of a free version of Sketchup and the multitude of free plugins available for it, in my opinion, is a benefit to us all. I'm happy to continue to develop Cutlist to compete with any commercial program. Why? Mainly because of things like Sketchlist, which irks me because it is overpriced software which is hardly rocket science. Good desktop software should cost no more than a good book, in my opinion. As an author, you may write a bestseller or not, but the book still usually costs the same as other books.

My interest is to make woodworking accessible to everyone, not to get rich selling you software you might buy, get frustrated with and shelve and then ignore other software that shows up afterwards because you've been ripped off once. Even a bad woodworking tool can probably be used as a hammer but not so with software. I've been in the software industry for 30 years and I know how much markup there is for software and know how difficult it is to write some software but still, I come back to my analogy about writing books. There, I've said my piece about commercial woodworking software!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree with you *Steve*. I'd rather keep SU's structure as it is. I think it adds creativity and enhances the user experience.

By the way, If you want your plugin translated I could do it to a couple or three languages on the Mac version (sorry I would't touch a M$ equipped machine with a 10 ft pole, 24 years suffering them were enough for me).

I've seen you are in NZ, we are almost neighbors! (well, sort of, all is relative)


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like they had their beta testers who just happen to be technical writers as well come up with the reviews, then sent it to marketing and editing before letting it post.

I think it is funny that they show a finished product that was "designed" in the program. There are so many things between the design and finishing that could cause a small redesign… I could go on. When I use sketchup, it is usually for perspective to see if what I just drew makes sense or if the plan I'm looking at makes sense (which I'm always surprised by how many bad errors are in the average book plan).

Anyway, my belief on software is this: If there is viable alternative out there that is free or cost less and is of similar quality, then use it instead. There is tons of free/share ware out there that isn't bug or virus ridden and works just as well or better as its conglomerate counterpart. (A good example would be Linux v. Windows.) If I could, I would use nothing but open source software, but no one's perfect.

~DB


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ho Jojo,

I'll contact you offlist re cutlist translations. I have plans to implement language independence - sketchup provides an easy way to do it but it does require an initial 'investment' to set up the infrastructure, after that language files can be easily added. I have everything I need to make a French version. The nice thing about sketchup is that it works the same way on mac vs MS so it doesn't matter which platform you are on. If I had my choice though, I would run it on Linux.

Yes, we are just about neighbours. I actually work for a Japanese company, so you never know, I might show up for a visit one day,


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

*Steve*, drop me a line if you ever stop by the Kansai area, I'd be more than glad to meet you and show you around. Nothing but good food here.

It seems that SU plug-in's architecture is similar to the frameworks in Mac OS X, with all the menus and localization stuff contained within independent files. That's perfect and suits me well. Whenever you feel ready to get it translated, you tell me off-forum. I know nothing about programming (actually I used to know, but that was 25 years ago!) but I'll be glad to help within my abilities. I've already translated several Mac applications.


----------



## John_Sr (Jun 5, 2008)

I know that found this entry late but I thought I would chime in. I have downloaded this product I did not have to enter any credit card info. I like this program it works more along my way of thinking. There are some thing I would improve. The program is great for designing cabinets and flat plane items. I will use SU for details such as curved detail on legs and such or a grid type drawing I do like the cut list function and the ability to make the joint that I plan on using that is added to the the length, just not the width. I will be purchasing this product.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

This program looks like a hyped up version of SU. I think I will stick with the free version. Anybody got a link to the cutlist plug in?


----------



## MortTenon (Feb 6, 2009)

I got that Rockler email too, and I thought $200 was a bit much. I asked around and someone mentioned Sketchup to me and I downloaded the program and tried it for a while, but I don't know if I have the patience. I had Bryce, the 3-D drawing program, for a while several years ago and gave that up too. I just can't get pieces to line up.

It's not that I'm computer illiterate or anything, I did photo retouching with Photoshop professionally for a while, and still use it every day. I just can't seem to connect with the 3-D stuff. What I'd like is a book I could learn from, the way I learned Photoshop and Illustrator many years ago. Watching videos doesn't cut it with me.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I was thinking about giving sketchup assistance with "GoTo Meeting" but I make people cry.

hmmm…maybe Google will pay me to NOT do that.


----------



## MortTenon (Feb 6, 2009)

Dave,

I prefer the books, at least for now. I'll look for the ones you mention.

Thanks.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I just realised how it must hurt to have some one recommend a book called "Sketchup for Dummies" to you. Now if some one said it was way too advanced for you..that would REALLY hurt.


----------



## MortTenon (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not quite that sensitive…and my mental acuity, it ain't what it used to be.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

www.sketchupforbiomedicalhazmat.com


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe in your case we need to think INSIDE the box.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Ahhhhh.

I believe I'm finally in the right place!

d*


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

too funny


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

SketchList 3D looks like it might be real good for the professional but it would take all the fun out of my projects. I get my kicks by trying to recover from those mistakes that result from poor planning. Besides, I am just now finding myself a little ways up on the learning curve for Sketchup and I am not willing to start over.


----------



## mattfly (Oct 10, 2012)

hi there
i see the subject of sketchlist has gone. If anyone with any experience of that program still keeps an eye on this topic, could you let me know how to design a-shaped objects like ladders, or how to achieve angles eg roofing. I have a little experience with solidworks, which allows me to create such projects with just a snap of my fingers. I tried to contact the author of sl3d, but have had no reply and, I've been unable to find any more information. Maybe this feature is not a part of the app, or, if it is part of it I have been unable to find it. So, if anyone can point me in the right direction, or let me know if the application contains such a facility, I would be grateful for you advice and assistance. Thank you.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have used Sketchup (the free version) and it is not intended for detailed woodworking. Its intention was architecture and that's why its resolution doesn't go less than 1/16" and why the link to Google Earth so you can place your piece of architecture. Yes it does support rendering and scene development but IMO that is minor compared to features of software like Solid Works.

Sketch up cannot supply 2D dimensioned part prints or the models be used for CNC.

Sketchup was recently sold to Trimble Navigation. Trimble is one of the first commercial GPS companies.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

With respect, I would like to point out that SketchUp provides resolution of much greater than 1/16".
Please note the screen grab of the Model info box showing that with the Format selected as Decimal and Inches the precision can be selected to .0001".










While it may be true that the original intent for SketchUp by Google was not necessarily woodworking, it is now very useful in every kind of modeling utilizing great precision.

Don


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Don,

I was not aware of these settings but I still believe that there are better and more features than available in other CAD software packages. Solidworks, Creole Elements, AutoCad, BobCAD-CAM, TurboCAD, to name a few.

My main issue with Sketchup is the "hollow", skin parts and that intersection of two parts require repair. Additionally Sketchup does not, or I at least haven't found a way, to simply create exploded (assembly) views for print outs or individual part views for 2D dimensioned prints. In my opinion if one has gone through the 3D modeling effort then dimensioned part prints would be a desirable outcome.

Don't get me wrong, I love Google (don't live that far from their HQ), and even though I have done a lot of SU (out of necessity) I think there are better/easier solutions available!

*That is my opinion and are not neccesarily that of the author!*


----------

